# Merlot MLF



## winemom (Oct 28, 2012)

Picked up 4 gallons of fresh merlot juice on October 6, fermented in primary for a week ( SG < 1.000) racked to Carboy and inoculated with Bacchus MLB on the 13th. It appears that MLF is done as there are no more small bubbles. The wine has dropped sediment and has started to clear over the last couple days. I don't have equipment to test for completion. My feeling is that MLF may be done and it is time to rack and stabilize. Would anything bad happen if I stabilize a bit prematurely? Seems like the worst that could happen is there is malic acid left, but you'd think there'd still be less than if I hadn't done MLF at all.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 28, 2012)

Well if you don't have it finish out you have the risk of it starting back up IN THE BOTTLE if the conditions return to favor MLF. So if SO2 levels drop and bottle temps rise to 65 or so degrees it could start back up. 

What was the carboy wine temps during this time frame? Just because you can no longer see tiny bubbles doesn't mean its still not fermenting.

I wouldn't rush to stabilize. You have plenty of time.


----------



## winemom (Oct 28, 2012)

Temps were 68-70F. I plan to age in the Carboy for at least 6-8 months before bottling. Once stabilized why would MLF start up again?


----------



## shoelesst (Oct 28, 2012)

winemom said:


> Temps were 68-70F. I plan to age in the Carboy for at least 6-8 months before bottling. Once stabilized why would MLF start up again?



You can stabilize and get to a SO2 level that will inhibit MLF but as Ibglowin was saying, SO2 levels can drop over time and if you still have bacteria, temps and malic acid, it could get started again.

If you are confident it is not temperature, then I would think about stabilizing but 2 weeks is a little quick for MLF completion. It's certainly not unheard of, but it is on the quick side.

Try warming the carboy s slightly and give the sediment a gentle stir and see what happens over a several day period.

If there is still not activity, I would think about stabilizing.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 28, 2012)

If only it were that EASY.........



winemom said:


> Once stabilized why would MLF start up again?


----------



## altavino (Oct 29, 2012)

Once stabilized why would MLF start up again? 

if there is still malic acid in the wine and any remnents of a live mlb colony what can happen is that in the bottle as the free so2 levels drop over time a mlf can restart in the bottle (once the free so2 level drops low enough)

. making the wine fizzy and a bit cloudy develop a bit of funky flavours.

since its difficult to do an aboslute sterile filter at home , a combination of complete mlf and so2 use are the primary tools of the home winemaker in ensuring stability in a bottled wine.


----------



## winemom (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks, that all makes sense. I'm just a little concerned about leaving the wine for an extended period without adding sulfite. 

I also need to get the Carboy into the basement where temps will be low 60s before the holidays. If MLF is still in progress will it continue?


----------



## shoelesst (Oct 29, 2012)

winemom said:


> Thanks, that all makes sense. I'm just a little concerned about leaving the wine for an extended period without adding sulfite.
> 
> I also need to get the Carboy into the basement where temps will be low 60s before the holidays. If MLF is still in progress will it continue?



I think 4-5 days of no activity after you've stirred and brought temp up slightly is indication enough that MLF is done or won't come back once sulfites.


----------



## robie (Oct 29, 2012)

For next time, Winemom, it will be worth the investment to buy the chromatography kit for testing MLF. It will take the guess work out of it.

I would leave the wine unstabilized for another week at least. However, I would give it one good stir, go ahead and top it off, and keep it sealed under an air lock.

Without the chromatography kit, you are having to guess.


----------



## winemom (Oct 29, 2012)

robie said:


> For next time, Winemom, it will be worth the investment to buy the chromatography kit for testing MLF. It will take the guess work out of it.
> 
> I would leave the wine unstabilized for another week at least. However, I would give it one good stir, go ahead and top it off, and keep it sealed under an air lock.
> 
> Without the chromatography kit, you are having to guess.



Thanks, I've just had a lot of trouble interpreting the other tests I've tried - SO2, acid, etc, and reading the directions for the chromatography test didn't sound like it would be any easier. I need a thing I can stick in the wine and have it tell me the results on a digital display!


----------



## robie (Oct 29, 2012)

winemom said:


> Thanks, I've just had a lot of trouble interpreting the other tests I've tried - SO2, acid, etc, and reading the directions for the chromatography test didn't sound like it would be any easier. I need a thing I can stick in the wine and have it tell me the results on a digital display!



I understand about all the tests.

George at Finevinewines.com sells an indicator system that uses a test strip to check mlf. It doesn't matter if the wine is white or red, the color doesn't affect the test. They are not as flexible as the chrom. test, but they will help you get the job done. 

I still prefer the chromatography test, myself. If you have trouble using it, several on here will help, if you can send photos.


----------



## dave1117 (Nov 7, 2012)

Accuvin Malic Acid Quick test strips work and are an indication of where you are. The chromotography kit sold by Presque Isle is good and easy to use. On You tube there are several videos on using the kit that take the guess work out of it. Sounds like you are doing great work with yoru wine, why rush or guess when a $60 test will make you sure you are done with MLF. If not...wait an extra week or two to be sure.


----------



## winemom (Nov 8, 2012)

Given that I have only 4 gallons at a cost of $80, I'd prefer not to spend $60 plus tax and shipping! If I were doing a larger quantity, I could justify it. Since I bulk age my wine for several months before bottling, I'm opting for waiting a while.


----------



## robie (Nov 8, 2012)

winemom said:


> Given that I have only 4 gallons at a cost of $80, I'd prefer not to spend $60 plus tax and shipping! If I were doing a larger quantity, I could justify it. Since I bulk age my wine for several months before bottling, I'm opting for waiting a while.



I once used the Accuvin Malic test strips. They work OK, just don't give you the base line control of the chromatography test.

This is not meant to unduly alarm you, but once the bacteria run out of malic acid to consume, they can start consuming other substances in the wine. This can result in off taste. A lot of home wine makers don't worry about this happening and do just fine anyway. But just want to let you know what can happen if you leave the bacteria alone too long.

At least taste the wine from time to time to get an idea of what is happening as the malic acid level drops. Of course there will be some CO2 present, but you can "tastes around" that.


----------



## winemom (Nov 8, 2012)

robie said:


> I once used the Accuvin Malic test strips. They work OK, just don't give you the base line control of the chromatography test.
> 
> This is not meant to unduly alarm you, but once the bacteria run out of malic acid to consume, they can start consuming other substances in the wine. This can result in off taste. A lot of home wine makers don't worry about this happening and do just fine anyway. But just want to let you know what can happen if you leave the bacteria alone too long.
> 
> At least taste the wine from time to time to get an idea of what is happening as the malic acid level drops. Of course there will be some CO2 present, but you can "tastes around" that.



Good advice, will do!


----------

